# Cosmo acting strange



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi everyone!
This morning, I uncovered Cosmo and Lulu's cage, and they ate their food as they do every morning. But for some reason, Cosmo is acting weird right now (it's around 2:00). She is sitting up and looks kind of skinny, and her eyes are really shiny. Also, her feathers around her face look a bit darker today (I may be mistaken though). I tried to make her step up and she didn't move. Then after a while, she stepped up, and when I brought her out of the cage, she didn't fly back in like usual. She just sat there staring off. She even let me scratch her head, but she didn't show any enjoyment or fear. Finally I resorted to millet, and she did eat, but not as eagerly. 
What's wrong with her?
Thanks


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

My first thoughts are that she might have had a fright at some point and is a bit nervous right now. 
The 'skinny' look is because she's alert. A content budgie tends to fluff themselves when content. 
I'm not sure what could make her eyes shinier or her face feathers darker, unless her feathers were wet?
Also the passive and submissive behaviour when you bought her out again makes me think she might have had a fright and is acting a little bit out of fear. 

Others might have some opinions. This is just guess work. 
I'd keep an eye on her and if she's not better later today or tomorrow, it might be worth a vet visit.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree. My first thought is that something scared her. After a fright, it can take a little bit for a budgie to get back to normal. It's happened with Mallorn before and I've had to talk to her and sit with her for a good ten minutes until she was fully calm. 

Hopefully your girl is doing just fine now!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hopefully, Cosmo will be back to her happy active self soon. Please update us on how she's doing tomorrow.*


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Cosmo seems to have recovered, but I will keep watching her. Thanks everyone!:budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Glad to hear she's OK. I'm closing the thread. *


----------

